# Not a bicycle, but KOOL anywho...



## bricycle (Jun 15, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Other-Makes...&rkt=4&mehot=pp&sd=281716279913#ht_736wt_1153


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 15, 2015)

That's going to rocket through the stratosphere!
It would be so cool to repop this in fiberglass, with an electric motor drive train....


----------



## vincev (Jun 15, 2015)

Getting some good money.


----------



## thehugheseum (Jun 15, 2015)

horribly obnoxious .........awesome


----------

